
The Carmack Plan - kiyanwang
https://garbagecollected.org/2017/10/24/the-carmack-plan/
======
bananicorn
That's a nice way of sharing notes - nowadays a trello board or something of
the sort might be more accessible to the masses, but this format has its
merits.

For anyone using org-mode - is this approach similar? (I mean sure, it's much
simpler, but in principle it's almost the same, right?)

